# Your doing it again



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

Are you protecting John fuggles cos you know his testament is all lies?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow. Is it that time of year again?


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

So are you going to let me say my side? As it's what you all have wanted?


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

Looks like it seems you have unvoiced me after 5 deleted posts


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

Thank you I am online now thank you very much mook


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

Obviously you are heavey modding me so here goes Hello
Every body
As you as you are well aware John fuggles posted a saga re his car wont go to the full version but might as well go a bit deeper now I am allowed to post
I did not reply to John fiddles post due to personal situation regarding my children and my life at the time which is non of yours buisness but it was more important

John could have been as nice to me on the forum as he was to my face but he chose to be indiferent maybe he was goaded by others? 

His version of events are very different to mine
It's about this long that I had his car stored and he was well aware of how it was stored that I recived a bounced cheque of 5000 pounds
This was not the first time but maybe more of that later
I have read on other forms of how he was helping me? And how his 3k wrecked broken car was worth 50k? and I am the tuner that stole all his stuff WOW
Do you really think that i could do that if so shame on you

If that was the case shurley I would be sued or worse
Well that's not the case in fact
I have been subject to 
bulliying
Threats 
Intimidation
You even wanted to come to my home address
The police were informed at the time cos I have at the time a5 year old and 6 year old which you all not all had no regard for you just were on a shameful which hunt because you beleived the president of the gtr forum I mean as he was the president he couldn't possibly be running a car he could not afford could he cos after all he was the president

I will say
I am not a theif
I am not a bankrupt
I am not a con man
I am not a liar
There is also some guy stalking me in Rye seeing how my work is going if you are that intreasted pop in

Also there is another guy posting the version of events but very inaccurately so I would please ask you to stop 
I am now at the stage of comensing legal action against mr John fuggles which is a shame as I have better things to do
Regards
Gary


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

Also I forgot to mention that I was blackmailed by John fuggles to pay him 10000 pounds and he would delete the post the way he put it was it is all at the control of my keyboard I press the button and it all will go away
Starts in W ends in R


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

One other thing I hope someone will post this reply to every forum the original was sent to
Regards
Gary


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Is this a serious post? Or just a drunk rant over sour grapes? Lol


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

If this is genuine how do you explain the state of the roll cage that was fitted and how do you explain the missing parts.

The car was in your care, stored and dissmantled by you, I don't understand how you can claim nothing to do with the missing parts.

I look forward to John joining this thread


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

The rollcage was subcontracted and was to be delt with
John knew exactley how his parts were being stored at all times and raised no issues
The works were broken into on two seperate occasions the police hold a crime number

John s car courier at the time took 2 transit van loads and trailer of his parts
John then after suppling me a e mail listing about 5 missing parts of which I informed him I would deal with choose to photograph a shelf with a small selection of parts claiming that was all he recovered of which is totally untrue


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

What company are you Gary?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

gary said:


> This was not the first time but maybe more of that later
> I have read on other forms of how he was helping me? And how his 3k wrecked broken car was worth 50k? and I am the tuner that stole all his stuff WOW
> Do you really think that i could do that if so shame on you


Trouble is, we had a shocking story with no reply from the questioned party. The Roll Cage picture does stick in my mind. If you saw those pictures and read the facts John stated, what opinion of GT-Art would you form?

If John does reply on here, I would not expect it to be pleasant or productive. Are you sure this is a good idea?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Reading this thread and John Hanton's one makes me glad that I conduct my business in the good, old fashioned way - in person, not over the Internet

As always, there's two sides to every story but the people reading about it on here will never get to see the full picture.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

And even if cheques did bounce surely they were re-issued and the funds then cleared?


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

As always said:


> Think you mean 3 sides, their side, your side and the truth..


----------



## Big Ash (Sep 30, 2008)

Can I just add what my experience of Gary has been over the years. I'm not a stooge for Gary if that what you are thinking, but I think it is only fair that I share my experience. I have nothing to gain from saying my bit, but recently I lost Gary's number so Google'd his new company and was instantly directed to an old thread that I feel is very unfair. I have been in contact with Gary from time to time over the years and know what his personal circumstances were and why he wasn't in a position to defend himself at the time. I won't go into personal details here.

Right here goes, I met Gary about 9 years ago at GTart. I was trying to build my dream 10 second car myself as I am a bit of a mechanic and Gary helped me with parts and tips/knowledge etc. I cocked up and fitted a trust sump extension wrongly which lunched the new engine I built. Anyway to cut a long story short I struck a deal with Gary that he would rebuild my engine. I paid him the money to do it/ get the crank reground etc etc.
I dropped the car at GTart (this was around January 2007) and Gary removed the engine and stripped it.Then my misses fell pregnant with twins so money became tight. I then split with her and ended up with the babies so there was no way I could work or build my car so the project was shelved. 

Then GTart disappeared. Gary took my car and all the parts to Rye at his expense and looked after them for well over 5 years(for free). When I picked the car up it was all there, the engine was in bits in boxes but all that was missing was a lightweight alternator pulley, which Gary said he has a replacement I can have anyway.

My circumstances have changed now as my kids have grown, so I am back to work and in a position to finish the car.

Gary has just started to build the engine as he is now in a position to do it also and *has not gone back on our 7 year old deal*. 

I know my car will be bloody fast. I have never doubted Gary's talent. I think its a real shame that a guy with so much talent can get slated so badly. You can't win so many events if you are sh*t at what you do can you.

People can have personal circumstances that can send them to very dark places, I've been there myself. It doesnt mean you are an ars*hole or a cheat or a thief. Have you ever thought that maybe the person is unable to deal with things at that time?

Well I think I've said my bit, but I felt I had to say something.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

chaz_r33_gtr said:


> Think you mean 3 sides, their side, your side and the truth..


this man has it right.

FWIW I have been at the wrong end of Garys dealing first hand, fortunately for me it was only for a few hundred pounds.

had I done what he suggested at the time it would have been for many thousands.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

When I first read this I thought, oh he's back, he's started a new business.......good luck to him (even though MANY suffered).........then reading on ..........oh he hasnt changed..

You shouldn't have posted anything Gary, unless it was well thought out.

If you don't realise the many wrongs you did, you have just set yourself up for another fail.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Big Ash, I take it you're paying for a service. No big gratitude if you get the service you pay for really


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

People can only make judgements on the information they have Gary .

So if that is by way of a rant with multiple bad spelling at 1am in the morning their conclusions may well be influenced by same.

Also this all happened ages ago so some might ask why now suddently start posting ?

As to the thefts - personally I would expect any parts stolen from a traders premises to be covered by his insurance especially the second time and whilst you say there has been no police action that presumably also applies to your allegations of intimidation and blackmail.

Sorry but for the reasons above you just dont come across as beleivable to me.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

01.) it's received not recived.
02.) it's surely not shurley.
03.) it's bullying not bulliying.
04.) John has never been the president of the forum. The GTR Register and the GTR Owners Club are two separate entities that share a symbiotic relationship :

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/228169-gtroc-gtr-register-f-qs.html

The forum has been owned by one person and is now a owned by a larger company.
05.) The Honorary President of the GTR Owners Club is Horoshi Tamura.
06.) John Fuggles was the Chairman of the GTROC and stepped down last year at the AGM.
07.) it's because not cos ... this is a forum, not text speak on a mobile.
08.) It's thief, not theif!?
09.) I agree with Dave and Treg and the others about the cage.
10.) I agree with RSVFOUR.
11.) There is also what your former employees stated how you robbed Peter to pay Paul with parts and customers cars.
12.) Got a stalker, call the Police.
13.) Why have you posted this now at this time of morning and after so many years?
14.) Bored now ...


A 0100 hours rant as mentioned does you no favours, John probably won't reply as he won't come on this forum now. However whatever the bottle - or possibly can - of intoxicating liquor was that you drunk before posting this. I hope it was expensive and good quality and not some diamond white substitute from your local happy shopper as then it won't be all for waste ...

Move on, it's in the past ...


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks like a can of worms being opened from the past.

Parts disappearing is bad news, no customer should ever have that happen, I have heard stories of such happenings with a few others too.

Does not inspire confidence about taking your car some where to get an honest job done with out getting screwed over.

I think I will stick to doing things as much as possible by myself.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Blimey, blast from the past...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You're.co.uk


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

^^^^brilliant toni


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> You're.co.uk


Grammar - the difference between knowing your shit and knowing you're shit.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> Looks like a can of worms being opened from the past.
> 
> Parts disappearing is bad news, no customer should ever have that happen, I have heard stories of such happenings with a few others too.
> 
> ...


Ffracer

Nicking parts off another car to make another work was often a method used by some. Problem is, when youre also robbing people, putting 4000 miles on their car saying it took £800 worth of fuel to map the car an losing customers tenfold, you definitely would find yourself in a bad situation.

Personally ..... He ruined my ce28's, he put near 5000 miles on my 38000 mile car, he blew the head and radiator then tried to charge me for the privilege. 

Thats a small part. I cant speak for others but there was a blue 34 he had painted..... On top of stickers i might add. He had some large customers who had always paid up front but then when asking for more money, he couldnt answer where the previous money had gone. Project GTSt I believe was one of them.
The list goes on.....

Forgive the grammar ;-)


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Were people really clueless or under his spell and kept on giving money and falling excuses?

I remember reading about a tuner over on MLR took a customers car and pretty much robbed it of parts to leave a bare shell.

Where is John Fuggles car now? What was the conclusion from this?


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I openly blamed everyone that had been burnt and never spoke about it on here.

Regarding Fuggles, he doesnt have to explain his side I guess but, since no one knows, might be useful knowledge to any future customers


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Such experiences should be shared and people have the right to know just so they are aware of what can happen.

I am glad such cases are shared, after reading about few similar issues recently of bits missing, people having parts fitted which are different to what they gave the tuner its is pretty scary.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

FRRACER said:


> Where is John Fuggles car now? What was the conclusion from this?


Scrapped.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

FRRACER said:


> I remember reading about a tuner over on MLR took a customers car and pretty much robbed it of parts to leave a bare shell.


Good old Car Planet Racing! If that wasn't bad enough, they left it outside to fill up with water. There's links to that on here somewhere.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I remember seeing Fuggles car in the Skyline DVD looked very nice and it also had the tuner in question... But was he ever compensated?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

there was a thread that explained the story. Can't seem to find it though


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

You haven't looked hard enough. I know where it is.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

where it mf?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Search for totting up


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Like this .... ?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156839-totting-up.html


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Just read all 21 pages, all I can say is I am surprised how calm John remained, I think I would have done some damage if someone one did that to my car and tried to steal from under my nose.

Moral of the story, never trust anyone, don't get into bed with tuners or traders and don't become friends with them.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Lol at this thread!

"Your doing it again"

Yes indeed you are Mr ex GTArt, you are dragging your name further through the mud.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> Moral of the story, never trust anyone, don't get into bed with tuners or traders and don't become friends with them.


That's a very good moral to live buy when it comes to cars. I am no longer friends with someone who worked on my car due to him thinking he can be careless with it for that reason, which cost me a gearbox, as well as other things as i have taken bits off the car and realized the bodges that were made.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

D-Ranged said:


> That's a very good moral to live buy when it comes to cars. I am no longer friends with someone who worked on my car due to him thinking he can be careless with it for that reason, which cost me a gearbox, as well as other things as i have taken bits off the car and realized the bodges that were made.


Yeah I think I read about your situation some months ago about the transfer box and gearbox issue.

Is the car now 100%?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Why was fuggles so nonchalant.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

^^^^wtf???


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

CSB said:


> Why was fuggles so nonchalant.


Whomever thought that up is probably in jail now


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)




----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

Good morning
apologies for my bad grammar it never has been my strongest point, 

more abuse,

I came on here again to stop all of this,I did not particularly want to,
There is a valid side on my behalf to this awfull situation, but no doubt it does not matter
to you guys

It matters to me,to bring it to a conclusion

regards

Gary


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The trouble is Gary, your random post in the middle of the night accusing the forum of something is simply isn't doing, just makes you look either

1.) drunk
2.) bitter
3.) both.

No matter what story you tell, tell it in that fashion and people will make their own judgements.

Mike


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Even though it may not make any difference to the people who have been affected, I would like to know the story if there is one. I always like to see both sides of any debate (as I am a union rep at work) before making my mind up. 
I have only seen one side to this from many people (and one unhappy customer from Derby who I pointed to RB Motorsport who then became a happy customer).


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if you view Gary's profile, you can view all threads started by him. That gives some of the picture.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> if you view Gary's profile, you can view all threads started by him. That gives some of the picture.


What about his signature?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Jags said:


>


Agreed with Jags regarding CSB's gif


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

It would be nice to here Gary's side of things.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

He's not being stopped from posting.


----------



## balashark (Mar 24, 2012)

From what I have met of Gary he is a very talented man. But good business? Genuine? Honest? Most definitely not!!


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Gary abuse isnt anything that conflicts with what you say 

Honest opinions are not abuse either.

There may well be the odd reply that you could just about call abuse but by far the majority of them are honest comments based on what you have said and the way that you said it .


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

In this business there are lots of slippery people who would try every angle to drain a persons pockets. I hired my car out for a weekend to another driver, the chap and his company who were running it drained the fuel out of my car and tried to sell it back to the chap I hired it to... I was somewhat amused and surprised for the sake of 10 litres of super unleaded someone would do that! I could name and shame that person, but motorsport is a small industry and it is just not worth the agro.

If on the other hand the amount being stolen was substantial as in Johns case I would not hesitate to get my money back through what ever means possible. We work hard for ou4 money and for someone to come along and steal it is not on.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> Yeah I think I read about your situation some months ago about the transfer box and gearbox issue.
> 
> Is the car now 100%?


Yes, 100% now. I had to do it myself in the end, never worked on a car before!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Keep watching this channel for more exciting episodes of 'Gary's Adventures' which will appear in due course.:flame:

.


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Spoil us!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

WOW!!! I almost cannot believe what I've just read here. Innocent or not, You are not going to get much sympathy off many folks by posting ranting and raving remarks of how you want payback or worse like this example below originally written by our Mr Passingham.



gary said:


> *Fuggles and green laugh I am going to have YOU ******S*


May I suggest that if you cannot post up sensible material in a mature and adult manner Gary, You might be better off staying away from this forum _(maybe even the internet)_ because you are not exactly coming across endearingly to people like me who don't know you.

JM2PW!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Ludders said:


> Keep watching this channel for more exciting episodes of 'Gary's Adventures' which will appear in due course.:flame:
> 
> .


subscribedopcorn: Got to be honest though, i wouldn`t have been in the slightest bit interested normally but the OP seems to want people to know about his problems.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

K66 SKY said:


> WOW!!! I almost cannot believe what I've just read here. Innocent or not, You are not going to get much sympathy off many folks by posting ranting and raving remarks of how you want payback or worse like this example below originally written by our Mr Passingham.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


second that !

Thought he was working for Sumo or did they do the same ?


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I Believe Andy said he's on a short leash


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Ludders said:


> Keep watching this channel for more exciting episodes of 'Gary's Adventures' which will appear in due course.:flame:
> 
> .


Wasnt it your car that had a great paint job? (Over some stickers)


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Leash or noose?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hangman's ???


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Mel HKS said:


> Wasnt it your car that had a great paint job? (Over some stickers)


No comment at this time.


.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well this is all rather cloak and dagger....opcorn:


----------



## Smithy Boy (Jun 17, 2014)

odd indeed. can see why you cannot shed some light here. i have read much about gary on here. a troubling situation


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Public comments can prejudice legal proceedings, hence no comment at this stage.






.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Ludders said:


> Public comments can prejudice legal proceedings, hence no comment at this stage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did he also play a part in messing up your Ripz engine in your 34?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

David said:


> Did he also play a part in messing up your Ripz engine in your 34?


David which bit of ''Public comments can prejudice legal proceedings, hence no comment at this stage'' didn't you understand??




.


----------

